# Halo 3



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone pick it up yet?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 25, 2007)

Even if I had a 360 I wouldn't.  Seems too generic.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 25, 2007)

My junior friend said this to me today.

"Man, I was at the store at 12:01  picked up my copy of Halo 3, played threw it until like, 5:30 in the morning, finished it on Normal, and then asked myself why the hell I did that."


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2007)

Me and my friend are gonna do co-op on Thursday. 

That'll be fun, even if the game is generic. D:


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 25, 2007)

... *Lets off mild steam*

I stroll into GAMEStop and they didn't have it.

Amazing,,, now I gotta wait until Fri.


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Will play it tomorrow.

My friends disc came scratched.. and apparently they aren't the only ones with that problem.


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 25, 2007)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Will play it tomorrow.
> 
> My friends disc came scratched.. and apparently they aren't the only ones with that problem.


 * Laughs... A little.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Will play it tomorrow.
> 
> My friends disc came scratched.. and apparently they aren't the only ones with that problem.


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 25, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Special-Halo-3-Xbox-Su...4QQcmdZViewItem

Hope the Xbox that's signed doesn't melt! XD


----------



## Grawr (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't have a 360, but my brother does.

I don't know when he's coming home (so I can play it), but I know for sure he got Halo 3...


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 25, 2007)

Nooo Halo Hype here.

O well.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 25, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Even if I had a 360 I wouldn't.  Seems too generic.


 'Cause your a fanboy, of course. Its a MUST HAVE. This is my proof although it has nothing actually to do with it.

I went over my friends house today to print something out because my printer is crappy, he had a pre-ordered version, and the game looked awesome. But... hes not that good. And its on normal. Shame I bought a Xbox a year before the 360 came out.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did he let you play it?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 25, 2007)

I've have Halo 3 for 6 hours, I've had yet to touch the controller


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 25, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Being a fanboy has nothing to do with this. I'm completely split between the Wii and the 360 (yet I don't own one), and I'm not interested in H3. The only reason for anybody to really get it is for the online multiplayer, which is horrible.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 25, 2007)

If i had a 360 I would get it, just for the online.


----------



## Spazzums (Sep 25, 2007)

Bah, I don't want it. Besides, I don't own a 360 and I'm waiting for GH3.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 25, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl

Call me a fanboy however much you want.  Halo is the most generic RPG on the market.  I would MUCH rather play Blue Dragon, Cry On, Mass Effect, Eternal Sonata, or even... God forbid... Bullet Witch.

Yes, I love 360 games.  But I detest Halo.

Edit - Also, I find it HILARIOUS that you misspelled "your're", or, rather, used it in the wrong context.  Secondly, good job calling me a fanboy when I love a lot of the 360 games.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 25, 2007)

Played it for about an hour and a half.  I can't really compare it to the other Halos for you though because I haven't played them in years.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 25, 2007)

I got it, played for about two hours, got bored, and played Fire Emblem.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 25, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I got it, played for about two hours, got bored, and played Fire Emblem.


ROFL... I haven't laughed this hard in ages man...  You my friend have fantastic gaming taste.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From what I've heard, the 2 hours is understandable, but I don't agree with the FE part.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 25, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Too bad, that's cause you fail immensely, having never played a Fire Emblem game.  HA. D:


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 25, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got me there Bul.


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 26, 2007)

I knew this game would suck... Halo just gets more and more generic as the series goes on...  Only good news here is that the fight is finished (hopefully)


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 26, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I knew this game would suck... Halo just gets more and more generic as the series goes on...  Only good news here is that the fight is finished (hopefully)


 Halo Wars...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed about FE. >


----------



## amarriner (Sep 26, 2007)

I just recently got an original XBOX and picked up the first Halo for $10. I'd never played it before (though I played maybe two multiplayer matches of Halo 2). Maybe it's because it's now 6 years old (give or take), but it really hasn't done much to wow me. The single player is okay, but it doesn't really do much to distinguish it from other shooters. I played a couple of multiplayer games via tunneling and that was pretty fun, but again nothing new or different. 

It's not a bad game by any means--I guess I'm just a little stunned at its popularity. I'll still pick up Halo 2 once it gets a little cheaper for the multiplayer. Maybe I'm just not that big of an FPS fan to "get it". My $0.02 ...

Oh and BTW, FE does indeed rule--though as I stated in another thread I prefer the 2D ones to PoR (which I've still yet to beat!).


----------



## MGMT (Sep 26, 2007)

I hate myself for getting a 360 because the only game worthwhile getting would be Devil May Cry 4, but it still has yet to come out. I've probably beaten PoR *completely* once. Fire Emblem is awesome. Not to be off-topic even more, but they need more FE characters in Brawl.


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 26, 2007)

Pichubro said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Halo wars actually seems decent. I like RTS games and this seems to be a different style.  Only thing that sucks is that it's on the 360.  They obviously know nothing about RTS...  They're supposed to be on the PC, it's just so crammed if you're on a console.


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 26, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Pichubro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought of that too...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 26, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Pichubro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So true. I've played Command and Conquer on the 64, and I've played it on the PC as well... the PC version is WAY more fluid, you can control everything way better. Though, I'm sure that RTS games would be controlled pretty well on the Wii, because of the pointer.


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 26, 2007)

I played Halo 3 today.

One word: "Masterpiece".


----------



## Kyle (Sep 26, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. My friend is selfish. Hopefully my nice friend will, but he has another friend over there. At my high school, buy it, or find a friend that has it, and beg.




			
				UltraByte said:
			
		

> Being a fanboy has nothing to do with this. I'm completely split between the Wii and the 360 (yet I don't own one), and I'm not interested in H3. The only reason for anybody to really get it is for the online multiplayer, which is horrible.



So, why buy it? Do you and the world a favor, less lag during peak times is good.





			
				Bulerias said:
			
		

> rofl
> 
> Call me a fanboy however much you want. Halo is the most generic RPG on the market. I would MUCH rather play Blue Dragon, Cry On, Mass Effect, Eternal Sonata, or even... God forbid... Bullet Witch.
> 
> ...



RPG? Last time I checked it was a First Person Shooter.

And my point on calling you a fanboy is that your decisions almost always go towards Nintendo system games. Too biased.

And speech and punctuation don't matter to me, its the internet.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What exactly does lag have anything to do with this?


----------



## Kyle (Sep 26, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why buy it if it stinks? Do everyone a favor.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still don't understand what you're trying to say. "Do everyone a favor" and what?


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 26, 2007)

Halo three..... from what I have heard it looks pretty has good multiplayer, but campaigns leave something to be desired...

I just don't think it really deserves the hype it gets....

And a good Monty Python reference


----------



## Zero_13 (Sep 26, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he ment that, less people = less lag.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 26, 2007)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohhhhh.

Well, I wasn't even going to get the game anyways. If anything, I'd probably get the second game.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 26, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Halo three..... from what I have heard it looks pretty has good multiplayer, but campaigns leave something to be desired...
> 
> I just don't think it really deserves the hype it gets....
> 
> And a good Monty Python reference


 My favorite Campaign is the original Halo campaign. It has a fewer weapons and makes it a little harder with no hijacking and things like that.

And the multiplayer is good on Halo 2, SWAT is mad fun. But I can't wait to see H3's multiplayer.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, I didn't mean to write RPG.  I meant to write "I would much rather play RPGs like Blue Dragon, etc".

My decisions almost always go towards Nintendo system games...?  How the hell would you know?  Do you know me in real life, by any chance?  Honestly, some of this stuff you're saying is pathetic.  Too biased... right.  Shows how much you know.

Speech and punctuation doesn't matter, does it?  That's pretty much an indicator of how average teenagers feel about this issue... and do you really think it's smart to misspell words just because you're on the internet?  Mmkay... if you think that's fine, it's fine by me, too.  I just wanted to point out that insults don't go off nearly as well when you misspell stuff.

Edit - Now that I think of it, I don't know why I haven't called you a "Halo fanboy" yet... oh, wait, I know why I didn't... because those sort of low jabs aren't worth my time.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Halo is fun anyway. I'd be proud to be one.

And now that you mention the whole internet thing, look at 4chan, who people act of MMO's, and numerous other things.

And I've seen other people call you 'fanboy' and you haven't had much of a problem with it. Why should you now?

Liek, itz not a big deel or w/e. I meen cmon nuthin is evr srs on the inernetz. Txt mssging wuz maed on it. So liek, im jus gunna pleh Halo now, k?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're proud to be a fanboy?  That's... different.  Only a few zealots have that mindset, and I don't see the point in constricting one's library to only one console.  The reason I only have a Wii is time constraints and monetary issues.  I would most certainly own one of the other two consoles if I had the time and money, but sadly, I do not have either.

However, I must say one thing; yes, Nintendo prioritizes for me because I've grown up with them.  That doesn't mean I hate the other stuff.


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 26, 2007)

Can no one spoil the game for me/all others?


----------

